# Respirator for oxalic acid



## mjl328 (Jun 9, 2012)

What type of filters should I use when I use vaporizerOut hear in northwest Indiana weather is going to bee 62 tomorrow


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

They need to be rated for organic acids. It will say so on the package. If my feeble mind remembers right they are purple coded. Be sure to read the label.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

You need cartridges that are rated for *acid gas*. These are usually in a combo of organic vapor PLUS acid gas. But there are some for organic vapor alone. The ones with organic vapor by itself aren't the correct ones.

I have found them (and the proper masks) at Home Depot, Lowes and some hardware stores. 

You also need goggles to protect your eyes.

Don't skimp on getting the right protection. The warm temps we're having in the east this weekend are not critical to doing OAV. You can do it in the 40s, too. (And in some ways it's easier when the bees are all inside due to cool temps because you're shooting for the phoretic mites that are on adults.) So don't be pressured by this short warm-up to choose less protection than you really need. You have plenty of time left to get the job done. 

Enj.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a Organic Vapor Cartridge from 3M, the 6001 series. It's for paint spraying, solvents and pesticides.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

@ Photobiker, 

That's not the right cartridge, though it's a commonly available one at big box stores where it is normally sold in the paint department to protect from paint solvents. They often come as "standard" with the mask because that's what most people shopping in the paint department need. 

The human health assessment that was recently done in support of the approval of OAV in the US recommended *acid gas* cartridges.

Don't be confused by the words "organic" and "vapor" being similar to the chemical classification of oxalic acid (in chemistry it's described as one of the organic acids) and the colloquial name for the process, "vaporization" (though it is really a sublimation). To protect your lungs you need *acid gas* cartridges.

I saw that recently masks with combo cartridges were becoming more common (i.e. organic vapor PLUS acid gas) as the default one. I have seen them for sale at both big box stores and local hardware stores. Perhaps 3M realizes that beekeepers now may be looking for that equipment.

Enj.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's the 3M info brochure https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/565214O/3m-cartridge-filter-guide-and-brochure.pdf
I agree with the acid gas cartridge plus the particulate filter like the 60923 would be best, or the 6002 or 6003 with the additional particulate 5P71-6 prefilter and 3M 501 retainer (plastic holder).


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Learn something new.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm using a full face respirator with acid cartridges. I like it as protects the lungs and eyes.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm using a full face respirator with acid cartridges. I like it as protects the lungs and eyes.


I have the same. It's also recommended if have a beard. Hard to get a seal with a beard and half mask.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

By OSHA standards you can't have ANY facial hair. To be Properly fitted with respirator. Even a two day beard is a no no.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

zhiv9 said:


> Hard to get a seal with a beard and half mask.


Hard to get a good seal with a beard and a full mask...


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

dynemd said:


> Hard to get a good seal with a beard and a full mask...


I guess it depends on the beard and the mask. I have both and it's much better with a full mask.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

dynemd said:


> Hard to get a good seal with a beard and a full mask...


I agree: With a trimmed beard possible; Full beard no go! Either fulll or half mask.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Enj. I got the 6001 variety from Sherwin-Williams last year when I was paint a car.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Photobiker-
6001- Good for painting cars, Bad for oxalic acid vapor.
6002, 6003- Good for vaporizing oxalic acid in your beehive.


----------

